# air conditioning jobs



## sam123321 (Oct 7, 2008)

hello i am new to the expat forum and i am after some advise on air conditioning jobs in south australia/adelaide.



we are hoping to move out to australia soon and we qualify for the skilled visa as my wife is a teacher. 



i am think of retraining as an air conditioning engineer. can any one help with the average wage for doing this job in oz or if there are plenty of jobs about?

i have searched the web but i am struggling to find any info.



any help will be appreciated.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Sam, 

Welcome to the forum. 

I'm in SE South Australia but know nothing about air con jobs. There are links to websites in the sticky post towards the top of the forum and they may be able to tell you more. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## sam123321 (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks for you reply Karen, will have a look.
thanks.


----------

